# Consulta sobre parlantes Yamaha



## sergiot (Ago 5, 2014)

Estimados, las consulta refiere a que hay en venta en ML unos parlantes Yamaha de 10" modelo JA2511A provenientes de unos bafles tipo columnas con 4 de estos parlantes modelo A0410H, la cuestión es que no encuentro info sobre estos parlantes, solo algo muy vago de los bafles a los cuales pertenecieron, el bafle es activo y hecho en Japón a diferencia de muchos que con malasia o chinos.

La idea es comprarlos, medirlos y ver si responden mejor a los ken Brown de 10" que tengo, pero antes de gastar en algo incierto prefiero recolectar opiniones.

Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 5, 2014)

Esos bafles activos valen 4k$ cada uno , así que si te los venden quemados , a buen precio y los parlantes sin reenconar , el origen Japón te daría una garantía.

Duda : Esos eran de 16 Ω c/u puestos los 4 en paralelo no ?


----------



## sergiot (Ago 5, 2014)

Gracias por responder Dosmetros, los parlantes son de 8ohms, por lo menos eso acusa la foto del iman del mismo, estimo que estarían dos en serie y en paralelo con los otros dos, aunque al ser activos puede que su amplificador lo hayan hecho acorde a los cuatro woofer.

La verdad que no se si comprarlos o no, no están caros y se los ve en buen estado, aclaro que solo son los parlantes sin las cajas.

El tema es que busco info de esos bafles y parecen que se usaban para musicalización, el mismo modelo de parlante vino en una amplificador para instrumentos musicales.

Un amigo me comentó que muchas bafles de ese tipo fueron hechos para voces, y viendo el rango de frecuencias del bafle me da que pensar, habla de 70hz a 20khz con cruce en los 3khz, los bajos están medios altos, aunque no quiere decir que los parlantes no lleguen bien abajo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 5, 2014)

No los veo baratos , ya que la caja completa funcionando cuesta 4k , los parlantes solos 2k8 , y se queda con el mueble , el amplificador , el tweeter y quizás el divisor .

Fijate que hay otro par de 10 pulgadas "Parlantes Yamaha 10 Pulgadas Blancos" JA2517A a 1k2 , medio sucio el blanco


----------



## sergiot (Ago 5, 2014)

Si los vi, yo no se si es sucio o mal tratados, los que yo digo me deja 1200 los dos, el aviso es de 2800 por los cuatro.

Voy a buscar info de los que me dijiste, que también los vi ayer.


----------

